

Apps for Linux - jennifercloer
http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/293259-eight-must-have-apps-for-linux-

======
nathanb
Wow.

Of all these "must-have" apps for Linux, four are proprietary, almost all are
specialized, and only one (Thunderbird) is something I actually use on a daily
basis (even that one isn't a "must have", as plenty of people have had great
success using claws-mail, kmail, mutt, pine, gmail, or other equally good mail
readers).

Two of the proprietary ones even have worthwhile open-source alternatives!
xpdf and Okular are both quite suitable as Adobe Reader replacements, and
Marble, while lacking many of the cool features of Google Earth, is just as
much fun for pretending to be learning geography while relaxing.

This list adds little if any value to the community and fails to perform its
stated purpose.

~~~
technomancy
Anyone recommending Adobe Reader instantly loses all credibility.

~~~
nailer
Also - no screenshots for most apps, an OS X screenshot used for one, and
learning commands to install software (fairly sure at least suse has URLs to
click for apps these days).

